# URGENT! More Polk Golden mixes



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God*

God!

JENNA

IS There a link to this shelter and what city and state.

People should start emlg. rescues!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I already emailed them to Mid Florida.

They are an hour from me. We can pull via Heidi's Legacy if someone can foster.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If that lady adopts Ivy then they would be perfect for you to foster.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am most likely pulling these two tomorrow or Saturday:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

JENNA

IS this the link to the shelter? Are they in Winter Haven, FL?
http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Searches/Pages/adoptableDogs.aspx


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. I am working with Heidi's Legacy right now. Like, literally, this minute.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a done deal. When they're vetted, we are pulling them (Heidi's Legacy). 

Sometimes the shelter declines for some reason (aggression or whatever?) but I'm pretty sure these two will be fine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not the black one though. I can't take three. Anyone?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope all three RIP.

There is distemper in the kennel so I can't bring any dog that has been there to my house (I have a puppy).

Golden rescue turned them down. Not pure enough. Heidi's Legacy is full except me and even Lori advised me not to take them with the risk they could carry distemper in, even if THEY don't have it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no words to express my sadness for these pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any news*

Any news on these two sweeties?

Did they put them to sleep?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flat Coat Rescue just replied to me*

Flat Coat Rescue just replied to me -I emld. on Oct. 16 and said they sent someone to look at her and she is not a Flatcoat.

and also please look at A505741 which I have pictured above 
http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Searches/Pages/adoptableDogs.aspx
This DOG - ID#A505741

I am a female, black Labrador Retriever mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 08, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Searches/Pages/adoptableDogs.aspx


----------

